# Model F Whizzer Question



## jimichrome (Sep 13, 2017)

My Model F Whizzer eng. is apart to fix oil leak along seam. Per 3 photos, what is the purpose of the tiny compartment with a cover and 3 screws inside and next to crankshaft end. Earlier Model F's, with roller drive don't have it. Thanks, Jim


----------



## rickyd (Sep 15, 2017)

Jim probably get more response in motorized bike section


----------



## bricycle (Sep 15, 2017)

possibly the points were in there originally(opening for a wire to sneak thru)


----------



## jimichrome (Oct 6, 2017)

rickyd said:


> Jim probably get more response in motorized bike section



Thank you for moving it.


----------



## jimichrome (Oct 6, 2017)

Still trying to figure out function of unused compartment seen above on Whizzer "F" engine. New picture added here is the similar "D" engine with no such compartment. As Bricycle suggests, Perhaps points? It IS adjacent to crankshaft, but the "D" and the "F" actually share the same ignition point config.


----------

